# Hedgies and Dogs... Opinions and advice?



## Chessie (Feb 20, 2015)

I have 2 dogs in the house. They are small dogs about 12 and 14lbs. They are very well behaved. Anybody have any suggestions on how to introduce them?
I figure I'll keep the dogs out of the room until hedgie gets settled then sit on the floor with both animals. Have my parents hold the dogs and me hold the hedgie. Have them touch noses to meet and then watch them very carefully as they interact with each other.
I'm not worried about my dogs trying to eat her or anything like that (even though one of them is a rat terrier mix):-?. I'm more worried about the stress level of my hedgie. Maybe a bath afterwards?

The terrier will be mad at me for keeping her out of my room before they meet. She loves to cuddle with me. :lol:


----------



## Akells23 (Jul 22, 2014)

My hedgie has only met and come into contact with two dogs... which she was scared to death of both of them and once the dogs sniffed her a little bit too close (felt her quills on their nose!) they got scared too. Most likely your hedgie will be very stressed but every hedgie is different and your hedgie may end up being okay with dogs. 
I just know from my experience that the introduction freaked out both animals and caused high stress! I have not tried it again so I am not sure if it gets better with time or not. So hopefully someone who is more experienced with the topic comments 

Good luck!!


----------



## alyssadaniielle (Feb 17, 2015)

My hedgehog loves my dog! Sadly, my dog is afraid of her lol. My hedgie will sneak up on my dog and try to cuddle and it freaks my dog out.


----------



## Chessie (Feb 20, 2015)

I ask because the cage will be kept on the floor in my bedroom and the dogs usually come and go as they please. Often times not quietly. I'd like them to get comfortable enough with each other that they don't scare each other half to death every time they're both in my bedroom.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Introducing a hedgehog and a dog is really for your own sake, the unlikely chance that either will benefit from the introduction does not outweigh the possibility of something going wrong. Please remember that small dogs were often bred to chase and hunt small animals and a hedgehog is a small animal. Dogs are quick and have a nasty bite. (Ever been bitter by a chihuahua). Even the friendliest dog can turn in an instant. 

That being said, my hedgehogs are in the living room where the dogs play and are loud and rowdy during the day. My hedgehogs are used to this. The dogs sometimes gets interested and will sniff the hedgehogs from their side of the bars but that is it. 

If your cage must be on the floor (you should raise it because it is incredibly hard to heat a cage on the floor) you will need a lid and make sure it is safely secure.


----------



## Chessie (Feb 20, 2015)

I was going to leave it on the floor because my room is cold and the cold air would get underneath the cage and make it colder... It's like camping physics... If it's cold and windy, you do not want to be sleeping off the ground. You want to be on the ground where it will hold in more heat.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Cold air sinks, the floor of a house, the basement, the first floor are always colder than the top floors or up where we walk. I had two of my hedgehogs on the floor and their cage temps were different than the ones that were up above even with CHE's and thermostats. Just moving a cage up 6 inches can help the temperature.


----------



## Hedgielover94 (Sep 6, 2014)

My first hog, Penelope, was rehomed to me because she was constantly stressed being around a dog. She was rehomed twice before she came to me. I mistakenly introduced her to a dog a month or so ago and saw first hand how terrified she was, and I will never do that again. Introducing a baby hedgehog might be a bit different, I know my second hog Clementine doesn't mind other animals too much, as long as they leave her alone. But you have to know that it might stress your hedgehog out a lot to have a dog around. It honestly just depends on the hog and what they are comfortable with.


----------



## Chessie (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm trying to find a spot where I can put her cage up on top of something. That way if my dogs end up scaring her too much she will be far away from them and the dogs are so little that they won't even notice that there's cage let alone something in it. 

I have lots of time to think about all of this and I'm not about to bring a hedgie into my home with out being completely prepared. I've been reading this forum like crazy lately trying to get as much info as possible. Partly for me and partly to help convince my mother to "let" me have one.
I sent her an email that briefly described all I had learned and when I asked her if she go it and what she thought the only response I got was "I don't really have an opinion right now." Not helpful! So, I have to win that battle first.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

I agree with Desiree, sometimes doggies can be really unpredictable with small animals, depending on their "prey" drive. That said, both of my dogs are fine with my hedgehog, and my hedgehog is fine with them - but that's probably because she came from a breeder whose dogs were around the hedgehogs anyways. But my hedgehog is kept in her own room, with the door shut so the dogs can't go in there without my supervision. It does depend on the hog and your dogs, but overall, it's best to keep them apart.

Also, my cage is on my floor, and it is pretty difficult to keep it warm. In addition to two heat lamps, I have extra silver insulation, plus fleece blankets, wrapped around all the walls. Thankfully I've moved to a house with better heating, but before, keeping her warm was kind of a pain. Just keep in mind that since hedgehogs are so picky about light, temperature, and their environment, you'll probably have to make changes here and there, and it can get expensive. 

But yes, definitely talk it out with your Mom first  good luck!


----------



## Chessie (Feb 20, 2015)

Good to know about the dogs and the heating. 
I'm already expecting to spend a pretty penny on the cage and heating supplies. One of the threads here helped me with that. I've got my amazon wish list all stocked up.
http://amzn.com/w/3DY6GNH9UF9KX
Let me know if I forgot anything.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Just a quick glance but I would avoid the under the tank (cage) heater. Hedgehogs can get burned by them. They can also cause laziness in hedgehogs. Some hedgehogs like a super warm spot and will not leave the spot to eat or wheel even. Also ceramic dishes are better in my opinion. You can flat sided ones that are hard to tip over from Petsmart or Petco. The two cages you have listed will have plastic on the bottom so no way to attach the bowl. Also no ledges for hedgehogs. Hedgehogs have bad eye sight and will walk off a platform. The cage should be all one level. If you decide on a second level, the ramp and second level all need to be enclosed and some hedgehogs won't even use a ramp. 

Everything thing else looks pretty good, you got heating all sorted out, all kinds of snuggle bags (you can never have to much :lol, you even have nail clippers which look pretty awesome! 

If you do end up getting your hedgehog, remember that we like pictures!! Oh and babies grow so fast so be sure to take a bunch of them! :lol:


----------



## Chessie (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks for the tip on the heating pad. That cuts down on the cost a bit. 
that cage is actually one from a link I found on here when somebody was talking about the C&C cages...
Can you give me a better link please? Apparently what I found is not the right one.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/105-cages/80529-stacking-four-1x6-c-cs.html#post545281

C&C cages are ones that you make with cube grids, often found at kmart or walmart and coroplast or corrogated plastic. The link above is to my c&C cage that I had made stacked. Below is what they looked like before I switched them into ferret nation cages.

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/105-cages/84378-wall-hedgehogs.html

I'm not sure if this is what you were looking for. As far as I know this is the only place you can buy them online with all the pieces but this tends to be more expensive than finding your own supplies. http://www.guineapigcagesstore.com/

Also please note that it is recommended to always have a lid on your cage.


----------



## Chessie (Feb 20, 2015)

Those look a lot easier and less expensive. I used to have a bunch of those a few years ago. They also will be much easier to fit into my room. I'll scrounge around on amazon and see what I can find.


----------



## Chessie (Feb 20, 2015)

Found them!
Amazon.com - Whitmor 6070-1723 4 Storage Cubes, Black - Closet Shelves


----------



## Chessie (Feb 20, 2015)

Put these 2 together.




Amazon.com - Whitmor 6070-1723 4 Storage Cubes, Black - Closet Shelves


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Links aren't working but the descriptions sound correct.


----------



## Chessie (Feb 20, 2015)

One link is a solid plastic and the other is a wire. They should be about the same size.
It was harder than I thought. Most of the plastic squares are 12" and the wire ones are 14". Very frustrating. But that's what zip ties are for.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Just glanced at your list. The playpen you have listed on there is on 9in high. I remember looking at that exact same one. I would be worried about your hedgehog escaping from it if you have to walk away for a minute. You might consider making a play pen from any left over C&C grids. Since you're getting them anyway it might be cheaper to go that route. I made on with zip ties and velcro cable ties. It makes it super easy to fold up and put away when not in use.


----------



## Chessie (Feb 20, 2015)

Good to know. The play pen will probably one of the last things I order. I'll order the c&c grids first and play with cage layout in the room. With those I can make it L-shaped and not have to worry about finding a spot that's 42" long...
My bedroom is currently empty due to getting new flooring, so it's the perfect time to move things around to make sure the cage will fit.


----------

